# Java VM Probleme mit der msvcr71.dll



## Florian Strienz (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin gerade am Verzweifeln. Google hat mich auch im Stich gelassen. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe seid kurzem Probleme mit meiner Java VM. Wenn ich z.B. einen JFileChooser Dialog aufmache, dauert es ewig, bis sich dieser öffnet. Der Java Process zieht 100% CPU und wenn ich ihn mir mit dem Process Explorer betrachte, dann hängt der Process bei der msvcr71.dll. Keine Ahnung was er da macht, ist wohl die Verbindung zum OS.

Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich JSmooth oder Launch4j starte. Leider starten beide garnichtmehr.

Java habe ich schon neu installiert. Die dll gibt es ja mehrfach auf der platte. Es macht keinen Unterschied ob man die aus dem System oder die aus dem JRE Verzeichnis ziehen lässt.

Leider bin ich jetzt völlig ratlos. Kommt das von einem neuen Windoofs Patch? HELP! 

Gruß
Flo


----------

